

Steve WOZNIAK on future of iPhone, asks "How was so and so's baseball game?" - patel
http://blog.tvdeck.com/2010/11/romil-patel-founder-of-tvdeckcom-asks.html

======
patel
What does everyone think about the possibility of being as small as the iPod
nano? Interesting to see if everything in this Skype conversation will come
true.

